# Bow Hunting



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Action is picking up in the midwest for archery hunters. Took a little trip to southern IL and my buddy killed a fine eight point buck yesterday morning. Got home mid afternoon, went hunting this evening and took a big fat doe for my first harvest of the year. She's gutted, skinned, halved, in game bags and hanging in the walk in cooler.

Two other guys I know killed deer today as well. Nice little cold front had the deer moving good.
Next few weeks will only get better.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Action is picking up in the midwest for archery hunters. Took a little trip to southern IL and my buddy killed a fine eight point buck yesterday morning. Got home mid afternoon, went hunting this evening and took a big fat doe for my first harvest of the year. She's gutted, skinned, halved, in game bags and hanging in the walk in cooler.
> 
> Two other guys I know killed deer today as well. Nice little cold front had the deer moving good.
> Next few weeks will only get better.


Good for you. I have a permit to hunt Deer and Elk anytime of the year on my own Farm. Took small Elk last mo. Will wait till Dec.when it cools down to take a couple young Bucks. I do prefer the yound ones less then a year old. Good veal meat.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. I have a permit to hunt Deer and Elk anytime of the year on my own Farm. Took small Elk last mo. Will wait till Dec.when it cools down to take a couple young Bucks. I do prefer the yound ones less then a year old. Good veal meat.


If you killed an elk in Missouri last month 
You poached it
Five elk hunting permits this year and that's it.
No such thing exists in Missouri for landowners to kill elk much less year round.
Wasn't too long ago I lived up the road from Peck Ranch where they introduced elk back into Missouri.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw a doe and two yearling fawns in my driveway last night, and small herd of cow elk have been hanging around behind the hay barn. Better than money in the bank.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. I have a permit to hunt Deer and Elk anytime of the year on my own Farm. Took small Elk last mo. Will wait till Dec.when it cools down to take a couple young Bucks. I do prefer the yound ones less then a year old. Good veal meat.


Give me your address so I can get the reward for you poaching elk
You are FOS


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

101pigs said:


> Good for you. I have a permit to hunt Deer and Elk anytime of the year on my own Farm. Took small Elk last mo. Will wait till Dec.when it cools down to take a couple young Bucks. I do prefer the yound ones less then a year old. Good veal meat.


What a liar you are
If you took an elk you poached it
Let's see a pic
And your address
Your a liar


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Did not think so
Nothing but a liar
What's your address?
MDC would love a visit to you
Oh you know them like you claimed?
Your a bald faced liar.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Post it
Of course you won't
Nothing but a bald faced liar
Took elk on your farm?
Poacher


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Don’t hold back tell us how you really feel 👍


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Operation Game Thief was offering a reward of 20K for information leading to the conviction of poaching elk.
I just want a pic of the elk he took last month and an IP address so I can get my cash.
But the elk story is a lie as is the walleye on the Current River 4 times a week.
So is paying teenagers 20 some odd bucks an hour plus benefits for feeding hogs when the going rate in one of the poorest counties in the state is 8 bucks an hour if your very lucky.
And that's backbreaking sawmill work for 8 bucks an hour.
Record prices for hogs and sawmill lumber in Carter County Missouri?
Only in an oddball fantasy world that someone created in their mind.
It's not how I feel but the truth of having lived there and knowing the entire area like the back of my hand, so any fantasy of elk permits year round, a river full of walleye, and all the other silly stories of 30 bucks an hour to slop the hogs are nonsense.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Elevenpoint said:


> Operation Game Thief was offering a reward of 20K for information leading to the conviction of poaching elk.
> I just want a pic of the elk he took last month and an IP address so I can get my cash.
> But the elk story is a lie as is the walleye on the Current River 4 times a week.
> So is paying teenagers 20 some odd bucks an hour plus benefits for feeding hogs when the going rate in one of the poorest counties in the state is 8 bucks an hour if your very lucky.
> ...


Keep up the good work. Love it. :|


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Now back to bowhunting.
A 6X6 bull elk was taken by archery in Missouri on Monday. 
First elk taken legally since there was a season.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

work1pigs said:


> Keep up the good work. Love it. :|


It's not work.
I just happen to know Carter, Ripley, Shannon, Oregon, and Carter Counties like the back of my hand.
Post your BS on another forum where others dont know.
Not here.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Took a few minutes to read about Missouri elk.
It is true that only (5) elk permits were issued in the state for 2021. 

We are being told a tall tale.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Fishindude said:


> Took a few minutes to read about Missouri elk.
> It is true that only (5) elk permits were issued in the state for 2021.
> 
> We are being told a tall tale.


Way beyond a tall tale
Any person that claims to have a permit to take elk year round on their farm
Took an elk last month
Cousin is a game warden
Is a bald faced lie.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son walked out to his stand this morning to check on things and this one was standing there. he didn't kill him though. he killed the mother some time ago and this one came out that he didn't know was there(small one then) he says he has a relatonship with him and they understand each other. i wouldn't be surprised knowing his love for animals. lol! at the time when he was small he just stood there and my son talked to him lol. he still never runs from him and he has always stayed around his land. he says he even knows where he sleeps.

he already got a big doe this year with the bow. i think he can only get one more with the muzzle loader or fifle. as far as i know we are only allowed 2. there has been a bear around the stand this year also







and i think he can get one of those in addition to the other 2. not completely sure though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

he got a buck this morning. he heard the beavers in the pond next to his stand slapping their tails so he knew something was coming that way.

i did have a pic but can't seem to post this morning. anyway he's got his vension for the winter. he mostly lives on wild meat. this was with the muzzleloader. saturday they can use rifle. he stands a good chance of getting another. or the bear. ~Georgia


----------

